# Massey Ferguson 135 OIL TYPE & FILTER



## ckcj81

Anyone out there know the best oil type to put in my Massey 135? 

They gentleman i purchased the tractor from said to put nothing but straight 30W in it but everything i'm reading up on says that bad for winters time and to use 15W40 or a 10W30 depending on how cold it is. 

Also what type of oil filter to use. I bought a parts manual but cannot link the MF part number to an oil filter. 

thanks


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Chris,

Great to have you visit the forum. Welcome aboard.

Is your engine a gasser or diesel?

Is your oil filter a cartridge type or spin-on type?

I have read that it is not good practice to switch an engine from single weight oil (like 30W) to multi weight oil (like 10W-30), because the multi weight oil has detergents that loosen up a lot of dirt accumulated in the engine and can do damage.

We have guys here on the forum that are experts on lubricants. Maybe someone will respond.


----------



## willys55

ckcj81 said:


> Anyone out there know the best oil type to put in my Massey 135?
> 
> They gentleman i purchased the tractor from said to put nothing but straight 30W in it but everything i'm reading up on says that bad for winters time and to use 15W40 or a 10W30 depending on how cold it is.
> 
> Also what type of oil filter to use. I bought a parts manual but cannot link the MF part number to an oil filter.
> 
> thanks


a lot of that depends on where you live and how often you use your machine in the winter months.. my 61 Allis H3 ran 30w in everything including the hydraulic tank, which was stated in the operators manual that I got with the machine. It never gets colder than -5 here where i am in Nj, and when it does it is only for a week or so.....my machine would still start up fine and run well. I would say go get yourself that factory manual and follow that.


----------



## ckcj81

Sorry I didn't say what engine I have. 

Its a 3 cyl perkins diesel. I live in Utah and the winter months are cold. I'll be using it year round. Summer time to move hay around and up keep my horse arena then winter to move hay around also to my horses and plow snow. Temps here will consistently be below freezing from end of October through the end of March.


----------



## pogobill

Hello ckcj81 
There is so much information out there and so many variations for the MF135.
We've got it narrowed down to a Perkins Diesel. Now is it a cartridge filter that goes in a can on the engine, or is it a spin on filter similar to what you'd find on a late model car?
If its a spin on, fram has this unit, and a table for most competitors filters.
http://www.framcatalog.com/PartDetail.aspx?b=F&pn=PH2895

If it's a cartridge type this might help. also has a table for competitors part numbers.
http://www.framcatalog.com/PartDetailWindow.aspx?b=F&pn=CH813PL

Now the previous owner may have had luck with the straight 30W oil, but did he specify non-detergent? Perhaps he was using a regular 30W (detergent) oil? If you are worried, you may try a 10W for the colder weather. I use a good quality multi grade oil specified for use in diesel engines.... not gas engines. Shell Rotella 15W-40. Now that being said, the previous owner may have used a heavier 30W engine oil due to oil seals leaking on the front and back of the engine, so whatever you do, beware of that issue.


----------

